# Android Auto Died



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been using AA successfully for months. My head unit had some kind of seizure a couple of weeks ago while I was driving. The screen went black and was unresponsive to any inputs. I couldn't turn it off, change the volume, or change the radio station. It finally rebooted, but since then I haven't been able to use Android Auto. Bluetooth got sketchy too -- it would connect and disconnect repeatedly. I deleted my phone and added it back. Uninstalled and reinstalled AA. No luck, so it went to the dealer.

The car has been at the dealer now for over a week. They did a "global reset" and said Bluetooth was fixed, but Android Auto was still down when I stopped in to pick it up, so I left it. Turns out my technician didn't know anything about Android Auto, but I showed him how it was supposed to work. It's not just my phone or USB cable because his phone and USB cable didn't work either.

Does any of this sound familiar to anybody? Any tips on resurrecting Android Auto?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

johnmo said:


> I have been using AA successfully for months. My head unit had some kind of seizure a couple of weeks ago while I was driving. The screen went black and was unresponsive to any inputs. I couldn't turn it off, change the volume, or change the radio station. It finally rebooted, but since then I haven't been able to use Android Auto. Bluetooth got sketchy too -- it would connect and disconnect repeatedly. I deleted my phone and added it back. Uninstalled and reinstalled AA. No luck, so it went to the dealer.
> 
> The car has been at the dealer now for over a week. They did a "global reset" and said Bluetooth was fixed, but Android Auto was still down when I stopped in to pick it up, so I left it. Turns out my technician didn't know anything about Android Auto, but I showed him how it was supposed to work. It's not just my phone or USB cable because his phone and USB cable didn't work either.
> 
> Does any of this sound familiar to anybody? Any tips on resurrecting Android Auto?


If they can't fix it, they'll replace the unit altogether, which will "fix" the problem, that is until it inevitably happens again, unless it's a fluke.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> If they can't fix it, they'll replace the unit altogether, which will "fix" the problem, that is until it inevitably happens again, unless it's a fluke.


That's what I'm expecting: a new head unit.

I'm optimistically going with the idea that it must be a rare problem if my technician didn't know anything at all about how to connect a phone using Android Auto. Right? Anybody? Somebody tell me I'm right, K?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

The only issue I have had with AA is that it doesn't work sometimes. But I've narrowed it down to the cable. I thought the usb connection didn't work, but when I changed my cable for my G5 to the OEM cable, it's been working great.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

johnmo said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > If they can't fix it, they'll replace the unit altogether, which will "fix" the problem, that is until it inevitably happens again, unless it's a fluke.
> ...


Honestly you’re lucky if a tech knows how to change the oil, much less interior electronic features LOL

Not trying to diss any fellow techs on here, but most I run across either don’t care or don’t care to know.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

*​*I'm underwhelmed by my dealer's efforts so far. Today is day 17 since I originally dropped it off and 3 full days since I clued them in to the workings of Android Auto and the only progress is they have confirmed the USB jack itself is not the problem. The technician says he can't just order a new radio without eliminating every piece of wiring in the USB input path between the USB jack and the head unit. If he just pulls the radio and somebody up the line discovers that it tests "good" then he has to eat it.

They have generally been taking care of me by keeping me in loaners and I like the people, but my patience is about gone. I don't want to poison the relationship with this dealer.


Hold off a little longer or start going up the chain to try to get some action on this?


Do any of you GM or dealer people have any insight into why diagnosing the head unit is such a big deal?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They're probably working with GM TAC, and they're VERY slow to get the dealer in contact with an engineer/team to help troubleshoot the issue. They may have also been instructed not to replace the head unit until all diagnostics have been performed on the original one. 

I had a rattle at idle in my '16, and it took them 2 weeks to talk with the engineers and advise them to put some insulation on the heater core lines where they come through the firewall.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah, I took mine in with 2 issues and ongoing (third try to fix it) issues with a buzzing sound in the glovebox was one. I don't know if it's fixed at this point, but they said they shimmed everything in the dash, so here's hoping that got it.

I figured the radio would be easier to deal with. I'm amazed they don't have a laptop with diagnostic software that they can just connect to the USB jack and have answers. But, I get that it's a computer in there. I'm a software dev, so I know the struggle.


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

WOW! Amazing performance by GM. MY recent experiences were not much different. Sorry to hear an American corporation is performing so terribly in customer service. 3 weeks over a radio...? 2 weeks to fix a rattle! I sure hope you are racking up the miles on a loaner.

As Johnmo said, I am surprised they are unable connect to the "module" and communicate for a diagnosis. Maybe, GM could stop making this proprietary service (programming with VINs) so we can fix our own problems. After our experiences we might just fix our own problems and go away avoiding the need for a loaner. Clearly GM is unable to adequately serve their markets. 

They are creating a TON of resentment even with their charging people 300-500 to have a key fixed/replaced.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

CruzeTOwn said:


> WOW! Amazing performance by GM. MY recent experiences were not much different. Sorry to hear an American corporation is performing so terribly in customer service. 3 weeks over a radio...? 2 weeks to fix a rattle! I sure hope you are racking up the miles on a loaner.
> 
> As Johnmo said, I am surprised they are unable connect to the "module" and communicate for a diagnosis. Maybe, GM could stop making this proprietary service (programming with VINs) so we can fix our own problems. After our experiences we might just fix our own problems and go away avoiding the need for a loaner. Clearly GM is unable to adequately serve their markets.


I suggested just swapping a head unit out of another car to quickly determine if there was any problem between the USB jack and the head unit, but the security programming is the showstopper there. I guess reprogramming the head unit temporarily is not possible or too inconvenient.

I'm on my second loaner because my first one developed its own problems and I had to swap it out. Over 750 miles on the current loaner. Might have to take it in form an oil change at some point.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

It was 3 weeks ago today that I took the car in...

Today, on GM's advice, they're swapping out wiring. If the part comes in today. Anybody want to place bets on whether trading out a wire or two is going to fix it? Or maybe we should start a pool for the date I'll get the car back.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

johnmo said:


> It was 3 weeks ago today that I took the car in...
> 
> Today, on GM's advice, they're swapping out wiring. If the part comes in today. Anybody want to place bets on whether trading out a wire or two is going to fix it? Or maybe we should start a pool for the date I'll get the car back.


LOL it would be SO much easier to swap out the unit itself. Make sure when the car gets returned to you that your panels are all nicely aligned and reinstalled and that no trim pieces are scratched or gouged


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnmo said:


> It was 3 weeks ago today that I took the car in...
> 
> Today, on GM's advice, they're swapping out wiring. If the part comes in today. Anybody want to place bets on whether trading out a wire or two is going to fix it? Or maybe we should start a pool for the date I'll get the car back.


Wiring for what, the USB port?

At this point, add it to your Christmas list...


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Wiring for what, the USB port?
> 
> At this point, add it to your Christmas list...


Sadly, that was a pretty accurate estimate. The part is unavailable.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Christmas came early.

The wiring part came in... and didn't resolve the issue.

The dealer -- to their credit -- ended up swapping out the head unit from a vehicle on their lot to get me on my way.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Interesting thread, it took me some messing around to get Android Auto working in the new 2018. In the process I found 2 out of 3 USB cables did not work at all, or only momentarily. I found one that seems to work, and kept that in car to be used. My wife will be driving it mostly, so it remains to be seen how reliable it is, but it does seem to be a very good addition to the car, when it's working. Johnmo, I'm assuming your's is a Diesel with that MPG...


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes, it's a diesel. 

I've found that it can be a little touchy about cables, but when it died I was using the same cable I had been using without issue for months. Since the repair, I'm still using the same cable, though I did try a different one...

I have a magnetic USB adapter on my phone, which uses special cables with corresponding magnets. They're really handy, but they can get disconnected really easily in a moving vehicle. I tried another cable I had handy and it was terrible, so I switched back and tried to find a more stable spot to stow my phone. The Cruze interior doesn't supply a great spot for phones.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> LOL it would be SO much easier to swap out the unit itself. Make sure when the car gets returned to you that your panels are all nicely aligned and reinstalled and that no trim pieces are scratched or gouged


I've noticed some rough spots in the backside edges of the trim around the radio. 

Oh, and the USB port is dead again. No Android Auto.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I had a brand new cable that only lasted a couple of times. Last time i wanted to use AA was for a road trip and it wouldn't maintain connection. 

I need to order some new magnetics.


----------

